# how to get rid of the lysol smell in my tackle box. . .



## Jeffreykim (Jul 20, 2010)

me and my dad go to PLO every once in a while 
and all tackle boxes stink like shit

but my mom said it smelled so freaking bad she cleaned it with lysol and it was all shiny and smelled like lemon. i was like wtffffffffffff

even the hooks and metal leaders smelled like lemon citrus. . .

and i am 100% sure that at PLO fish don't see flashy lights or colors. fake baits don't work at PLO from the pier or the rocks only a psycho would flick his wrist with a 9 ft rod from 10pm-4am. And the only high tide we can make is the ones at night. and fish can't see squat at night either. Its all smell nothing else.

idk what to do with this tackle box and everything inside it. . .wash it with water? like 20 times? than buy fish at the supermarket and rub its guts everywhere? 

cause if i go to the pier with hooks that smell like lemon citrus lysol. no matter how much blood worm i put on that hook and smear its blood over the line. the fish are not going to bite it. . .this is like kitchen clean like the freaking commercials. 

AND I WANNA GO FISHING THE NEXT DAY MY DAD CAN TAKE A BREAK FROM HIS BUSINESS!!!!!!!!!!!WHICH IS SOOOOON!!!!!!!!


----------



## G-Hype (Jul 8, 2010)

Just a stab in the dark here. Try soaking your gear in a mixture of baking soda and water. Baking soad is a good orod eliminator. Once my Grandmother washed all my hunting gear (the ones I never washed) and they smelled like Tide. I soaked them in baking soda and water for 2 days then hung them out in the sun. Added a scent cover to a plastic bag and stuck them in the closet. They were funky again in no time. Good luck.


----------



## Bull Durham (Aug 14, 2006)

baking soda might do the trick. lotta people open a box and leave it in the fridge to absorb smells, might work if you open a box and leave it in the tackle box


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

just get some alewives and rub it in to everything, that should change that smell


----------



## SnookMook (Jan 7, 2004)

Spill some Berkley Gulp juice in your box. I guarantee it will be fishy again in no time. 

Seriously though, a couple of tubs of Gulp juice left inside with the lids just slightly loose will getting it smelling fishy again. As the Gulp juice evaporates it will leave a slight film that will certainly take care of the problem. 

Shouldn't take but a few days.


----------



## Jeffreykim (Jul 20, 2010)

okay thanks guys


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Jeffreykim said:


> me and my dad go to PLO every once in a while
> and all tackle boxes stink like shit
> 
> but my mom said it smelled so freaking bad she cleaned it with lysol and it was all shiny and smelled like lemon. i was like wtffffffffffff
> ...


1. sh*t is better than kimchee

2. line with lysol, i would just buy new, chemicals and mono don't mix well.

3. use a degreaser on terminal stuff. like acetone or something like that, quick shake and rinse and leave out in the sun 

4. fish can see at night

5. fish at PLO can see at night

6. psycos throwing lures catch more fish than you would think, the kind of fish they catch just might not care about bloodworms, and those pyscos may not care about catching fish that eat bloodworms.


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

LMAO NTKG !!!!! 

AS one of those psychos ( probably a 10th degree psycho since I flyfish at night!!!!) I totally agree with you except for 1 thing.... I like kimchee !!!! 

works as an excellant repellant too !!! what you sweat out keeps the bugs away and the noxious gas fumes keep the others from moving in too close ! 

I would suggest to jeffreykim that yes I would just replace the lines and sell off the rest at a yard sale and buy new


----------

